# Bachmann 2-8-0 under MTH DCS



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just completed my first 2-8-0 conversion to DCS. Very nice engine and smooth runner at slow speeds. I did have to do some work to the brake assembly to allow me to bench test the engine. The metal brake support bars were making contact with the drivers causing a dead short. I posted photos of that on my DCS Installs page on my website and will post a more formal page later.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_2-8-0_3000kbs.wmv - 87mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_2-8-0_1000kbs.wmv - 31mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_2-8-0_400kbs.wmv - 12mb


Raymond


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, 

Great sound, but where's the smoke? (Yes, I know, we're picky. But you started this thread!)


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, good question, there are a number of reasons in this case.

I only put a little fluid in the engine to show it's functionality for the end user and since I will be shipping the engine out I didn't want the engine soaked in fluid during delivery. It also does take just a bit for the wicks to completely saturate when you add fluid for the first time. In addtion, since it's winter and Im sensitive to the smoke fluid smoke (it's a irritant to me) I can't readily ventilate my work area. So I don't let it warm up or put much fluid in... it's not worth it. 


Raymond


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, that, and it just doesn't compare to the real thing, so why bother?  

Raymond, cool! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Raymond. I really enjoy seeing what you do with the MTH conversions. The Connie looks and runs great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good sound, nice video. Now all we have to do is teach you the proper RR signals for moving the loco







Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it just doesn't compare to the real thing

Excusez-moi, but Raymond's smoke conversions are astoundingly realistic. Guess what my #15 is getting for next Xmas... 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_Annie_with_MTH_DCS_Video_6_150kbs.wmv


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas and thanks Stan. 

RJD... >: )D lol

I was really happy with how everything fit and went together with this engine. Was also really taken with the engine too. I'm probably not going to get one (as I have enough stuff already!) but I was thinking hard about it for a bit, it really looks great and has a nice quality feel to it. Something else I have to hand it to Bachmann on too.... they got the quartering right on their $200-300 engine!!

















Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! Nice job Raymond..







It looks like a nice smooth runner & sounds great!!

Really kickin' out the smoke!! You have to shut off the smoke detector??


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ray, great job again. You are the MTH man!!! I direct people to your site too.
Chuck, I have to shut off the detector in the basement because of the MTH smoke units! I bet you do too. I enjoyed your last pictures too. Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, Smoke 'em if you got 'em..


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, it's a good thing I have small feet, as it makes it easier to take them out of my mouth.  That's some seriously cool smoke effects going on there. Raymond, my hat is most certainly off to you. What's the current draw on something like that? My gut tells me that I'd need to power it by its own batteries. Your next challenge - couple the smoke generation (and chuff volume while you're at it) to the current draw of the motor, so when the locomotive is throttling down, the exhaust cuts back and the chuffs get quieter. I thought I heard of sound systems using back EMF to control chuff volume--don't know if it is theory or practice at this point. That'd be the cat's meow. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. ; )

Hmmm.. I would have to watch my ampmeters with it turned on and off. The DCS board both powers and controls the smoke unit so you wouldn't be able to power it separately and have it function like this and be able to turn it off with the remote. It generates a lot of heat as the smokeunits can get pretty hot after they have been running a while. I would imagine it would really kill battery life for battery users. 

You're in luck, the smoke puffs are already timed with the audio steam chuff sounds thanks to the DCS board. 

The DCS system/board already does that as far as smoke thickness goes. If the engine goes into labor chuff it sends more voltage to the smoke elements giving a thicker smoke. I think the same is true in drift chuff.

The DCS system also already has an automated drift chuff sound when you decellerate quickly. Same with the labor chuff, if you accellerate fast it goes into labor chuff audio sound and thicker smoke. You can turn this feature off though. 

These are some of the reasons why I say the DCS system is so advanced... it's loaded with features and they don't require any work to setup or configure.. load the sound file and you're running.

I have some new ideas to get even thicker smoke out of the smoke units so we'll see how that works out...


Raymond


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I have always enjoyed your videos Ray. What you have done with the Connie is really something. You now have me whining to my "Reason For Life" for a raise in my allowance, so my Connie can be as nice. You sir, are a genius!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Awsome work Ray, as usual, great sound and performance from MTH proto 2...







and the smoke,well 2nd to NONE..
Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick and good to see you back posting. 


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Ray the holidays are over and its back to the grind or trains...have a whole 2 weeks off dont know what to do with myself? let the fun begin...........







new years eve party tommarrow night at my place,plenty of booze, food,trains and naked chics...he he he i hope anynway!!!!!! some trains will be running should be a great time and all are invited......
Nick...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, the party sounds tempting, but there's that whole "upstate New York" thing that gets in the way. I spent too many New Year's Eves standing over the Genesee River with a camera pointed at the fireworks for a Rochester TV station. Thanks for the invite, but I think I'll stay out here where it's a touch warmer.  If you've still got no idea what to do with the rest of your two weeks off once you thaw out, come on out to Denver. I've got some projects that will help fill the time. Of course, it may take you the entire two weeks to thaw out...  

Later, 

K


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Going back to Pete's original question, after comparing this and the Annie videos I think one thing impacting the slow speed chuff velocity was the apparatus I used to guide the smoke to the stack I think probably needs to be opened up some. That would probably have allowed better smoke velocity. I'm going to pay more attention to this on the next conversion to see if I can improve upon that some. 

Joe, if you feel like removing the smoke unit and stack smoke guide to send back to me I would be glad to rework the inside of guide to open it up some. I'm betting it will make a difference. 


Raymond


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - that is absolutely fantastic - sound and chuff as well!!

Sadly, you live a million miles away from me......









I have six Fn3 locos that would benefit from conversion, make that seven now the Sierra Sountraxx system in the Accucraft K-27 has died....

Best for 2009!

tac & ig, the New Year Vulture


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Raymond,

Are you familar with Playmobil trains? The track powered types not the newer battery ones. Is so any thoughts on weither I could convert them to DCS? and add smoke units.

John


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John, 

No I'm not really familiar with them. 

Can you provide a link to one you are talking about in particular? It might be possible. would there be room for a speaker you think? 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

And thanks Tac, you too. 

Do I remember correctly you live overseas? 


Raymond


----------

